# Step Driver para Overdriver  audio amplificador



## jeanservice2018 (Ene 18, 2020)

Saludo a todos  los de grupo.
Tendrán una placa PBC sola de un Step Driver o el famoso inyector adaptable   cual es la mejor ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2020)

jeanservice2018 dijo:


> saludo a todos  los de grupo  tendrán una placa PBC  sola  de un Step Driver para Overdriver  o el famoso inyector    adaptable   cual es la mejor ?



No se comprende que cosa quieres, ¿ Estás hablando de un amplificador clase "H" ?


----------



## jeanservice2018 (Ene 21, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se comprende que cosa quieres, ¿ Estás hablando de un amplificador clase "H" ?


si amigo pero solo el step driver


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 22, 2020)

*[Divagación mode On]*
Y digo yo.. ¿tan difícil es hablar el idioma materno?
¿No sería mejor decir previo?
Los americanos usan "driver" para todo, si lo tradujéramos quedaría horrible decir "le he montado un conductor a mi amplificador"
¿¿Carlos Saiz?? (No se me ocurre otro)  

Y ya que nos decantamos por el idioma universal (para mí que se habla mas español), utilicémoslo bien.. y sus siglas.

Búsqueda de significados con relación a la electrónica...
PBC : prevención de blanqueo de capitales.
PCB: printed circuit board.(placa de circuito impreso)
*[Divagación mode off]*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2020)

Hay algunos términos en inglés que no poseen una traducción directa al castellano, por ejemplo:
_Step Driver_, alguien que está en el tema comprende perfectamente que cosa es
Pero una traducción directa da como resultado _"Paso conductor"_ que *NO *posee mucho sentido.
Y a definición "Castiza" sería salto de conducción (pero referido a la alimentación de un circuito), es decir se debería comprender como "Salto de alimentación"

Muchos de estos inconvenientes surgen debido a que el idioma castellano posee muchas palabras con igual o similar significado para definir algo
Mientras que el inglés posee muchos significados para una sola palabra y en general hay que completar el significado de esa palabra según el contexto.
Por ejemplo:
Car driver
Step driver
Taxi driver
Bus driver

Overdriver, *NO *existe como palabra, debería ser Over driver
¡ Amen !​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2020)

Y si usáramos el Buscador ? 






						Amplificadores clase H y G (con Inyectores)
					

Soy nuevo en este foro y la verdad encontré cosas muy interesante. Necesito la ayuda de ustedes. Necesito que me den información, circuitos, y cálculos de amplificador de alta potencia clase G y clase H. Les agradecería si me pueden ayudar porque necesito reparar unos con urgencia.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Amplificador RAM con Inyectores
					

Buen día señores,  tengo una fuente de 5000w con voltaje de salida en DC de 140-70-0-70-120, aca en barranquilla estan diseñando la etapa de potencia RAM con inyectores, pero no tengo planos del diseño que hacen aca, solo tengo los esquemas de la serie BUX.  dicen que aca esa tarjeta suena...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Yorkville 6040 (bridged y con inyectores)
					

hermoso amplificador que trabaja con bridged y con inyectores  no pude adjuntar el archivo porque se pasa de 2.0 mg pero le dejo el link  http://www.yorkville.com/downloads/servman/smap6040.pdf




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si usáramos el Buscador ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo creo que busca 2 placas tipo universal como para agregar a un amplificador normalito.  

Y si no es así, seguramente será de otra forma


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Paloma mensajera . . .  mejor cigüeña si las PCB son grandes 🐦



No son placas grandes, como mucho 40 * 60mm + disipador.

Antes que pregunten: _¡ *NO *recuerdo donde las he visto !_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2020)

Lo que solicitas , PBC de los inyectores no lo he visto en el Foro , así que deberás ver los temas que se te recomendaron , extraer de allí la parte que te interesa y diseñar el PCB


----------



## jeanservice2018 (Ene 24, 2020)

Tienen  razón como corrijo la  publicación ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2020)

Después lo modero


----------



## jeanservice2018 (Ene 24, 2020)

por favor  


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Después lo modero


gracias  por  la  correcciones

imagen  de  referencia me  refiero a esto compañero   pero   para  usarla  con tensión 75-/+ y 140 -/+ e  visto uno que usa  el LM311


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2020)

jeanservice2018 dijo:


> por favor
> 
> gracias  por  la  correcciones
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186073
> imagen  de  referencia me  refiero a esto compañero   pero   para  usarla  con tensión 75-/+ y 140 -/+ e  visto uno que usa  el LM311


Sip, yo los he visto con el IC comparador LM311, pero no recuerdo donde 

Recuerda que son 2 placas diferentes o una doble


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2020)

Aqui está el Step driver y PCB : Yorkville 6040 (bridged y con inyectores)

Se lo pasé en el mensaje 6 pero parece que no tiene ganas de leer ni buscar . . .


----------



## jeanservice2018 (Ene 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui está el Step driver y PCB : Yorkville 6040 (bridged y con inyectores)
> 
> Se lo pasé en el mensaje 6 pero parece que no tiene ganas de leer ni buscar . . .


no se diseñar amigo saludo gracias por  responder  y orientarme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2020)

Ahí está lo que pedís ! Las placas PCB del  el Step driver


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 24, 2020)

Perdón, pero si aclaras lo que quieres sería mejor, menos pérdidas de tiempo y mensajes en vano. . . . .

Si quieres un "kit" para montar este no es el sitio.
Si quieres el esquema y la "imagen" de la placa de circuito impreso ya te han mostrado los post de donde sacarlos.
Si no es eso por favor explicate bien para que los compañeros te puedan ayudar.


----------



## jeanservice2018 (Ene 24, 2020)

jjajaja


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 186074





Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, yo los he visto con el IC comparador LM311, pero no recuerdo donde
> 
> Recuerda que son 2 placas diferentes o una doble


como elimino o doy de baja mi usuario del foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2020)

jeanservice2018 dijo:


> jjajaja
> 
> 
> como elimino o doy de baja mi usuario del foro


Los temas *NO *se dan de baja/cierran o eliminan, podrían ser de utilidad a otro usuario


----------



## jeanservice2018 (Ene 24, 2020)

Y COM


Fogonazo dijo:


> Los temas *NO *se dan de baja/cierran o eliminan, podrían ser de utilidad a otro usuario


y como hago para salirme  no ser  miembro de  foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2020)

Pide tu baja aqui : Contáctanos


----------



## jeanservice2018 (Ene 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pide tu baja aqui : Contáctanos


listo gracias


----------



## jaime12 villa (Mar 14, 2021)

Buenas tardes compañeros del foro, ¿ quien ha ensayado satisfactoriamente el step driver qsc y lo ha probado colocado con otro tipo de amplificadores ?
Yo lo estoy ensayando actualmente, pero no logro que inyecte, quien me pueda colaborar, le agradezco.


----------

